# Fachversand Stollenwerk



## robi_N (6. März 2006)

Fachversand Stollenwerk ist voll der Mist!:r Ich habe da an die eMail adresse ne Frage geschickt. Die Antwort:

Hallo Herr  Nieten,

für eine Optimale und  Ausführliche Beratung rufen Sie uns bitte kurz unter 07153-92920  an.

Sollten Sie noch Fragen  haben so stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.
Mit freundlichen  Grüßen
Marc  Schmidt
Customer  Service


Das war alles!#q Wofür hat denn dann so ein Laden ne Beratung über eMail?#c Also dann kaufe ich meine Sachen doch echt lieber woanders.


Das wars auch schon! Grüß Robert


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*

Na deine Überschrift ist aber sehr reißerisch. |uhoh: Und dann wegen so ner lapalie. tssss
Ich hätte wenn ich was wissen will da gleich angerufen und gar nicht erst ne Mail geschrieben. Ein Telefongespräch ist ja wohl immer tausend mal besser als eine ganze Seite geschriebener Worte.
Dafür ein Geschäft für Mißt zu bezeichnen ist schon sehr weit her geholt.


----------



## yakfish (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*

Immerhin kriegst du noch Antworten.

Ich frage schon seit einiger Zeit bei verschiedenen Händlern nach nem FF, krieg aber nicht eine Antwort.
Hab das über E-Mail und deren Kontaktformulare versucht,...nix...:r

Bei Stollenwerk hab ich auch nen neuen Katalog bestellt, aber die scheinen es auch nicht so eilig zu haben, Geld zu verdienen.

Noch nen bisschen und die können mich alle mal....

Bin bisher auch so klar gekommen. Echt zum kotzen. Man verdient sich das Geld so schwer, alle sagen: Konjunktur ankurbeln,  was bleibt ist der  Frust.
Wenn das so weitergeht, fahr ich nach Dänemark  und  kauf mir das Ding dort. Die sind wenigstens nett.

Viel Glück noch
und wenn wir endlich geschafft haben, unser Geld auszugeben, machen wir ne Flasche auf#6

yakfish


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Na deine Überschrift ist aber sehr reißerisch. |uhoh: Und dann wegen so ner lapalie. tssss
> Ich hätte wenn ich was wissen will da gleich angerufen und gar nicht erst ne Mail geschrieben. Ein Telefongespräch ist ja wohl immer tausend mal besser als eine ganze Seite geschriebener Worte.
> Dafür ein Geschäft für Mißt zu bezeichnen ist schon sehr weit her geholt.


 
|good: |good:  und an sonsten|abgelehn |sagnix


----------



## esox_105 (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*



> Bei Stollenwerk hab ich auch nen neuen Katalog bestellt, aber die scheinen es auch nicht so eilig zu haben, Geld zu verdienen.


 

Bis ich meinen Katalog in den Händen hatte, hat auch einige Wochen gedauert.


----------



## Der-Hechter (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*

Stollenwerk scheint nur wenige kataloge zu drucken, was die aber von vorne herein schon sagen !
Ich bin mir sicher das die telefonische beratung um ein vielfaches besser ist als immer mit emails !
Als stollenwerk ihre email veröffentlichte war der sinn davon vermutlich nicht die kaufberatung.
Vieleicht wollten sie dir einfach nur schnellere und bessere bratung geben !
und dan kommt sowas !;+


----------



## holle (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*

aber dort gibt es gerade die abu c3 multirollen zu einem richtig guten preis 

und das find ich gut...

um mal die richtung zu drehen


----------



## nixfang (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*

Mich würden vor Allem mal deine Fragen interessieren...


----------



## Der-Hechter (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*

ja mich auch!
die antwort ist freundlich formuliert und man möchhte dich besser beraten. ich verstehe dich nicht.
aber schreib bitte mal die fragen hier rein !


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*

Ich habe bei Stollenwerk mein Echolot gekauft: Beratung über Telefon war SUPER !! (Haben mich wegen der Tel.-Kosten zurückgerufen) #6 

Vor 10 Tagen habe ich dort angerufen und mich wieder beraten lassen für meine neue Schleppausrüstung. Die haben sich viel Zeit gelassen, sind in den Laden um verschiedene Rollen (die gerade im Angebot waren) an der Rute auszuprobieren. Habe wieder zugelangt mit Rute und Rolle.
Morgen soll die neue Ausrüstung nun kommen (Wunschtermin, da ich erst morgen Zeit habe). :k


----------



## Der-Hechter (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*

um die Überschrift wieder gut zu machen:
*DER LADEN IST SUPER !!!* :l
für eine Optimale und Ausführliche Beratung rufen ... ist doch klasse!
stollenwerk ist der einzige fachversand für raubfisch sachen mit dem ich klarkomme !


----------



## vaaberg (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*

*BIG TACKLE*

ist keinen Cent besser.  Nur wenn Du was bestellst gehts gleich zur Sache.

Ich habe von BT noch nicht mal ne schriftliche oder gar tel. Antwort bekommen, mir ein als Muster überlassenes Teil nach Wochen zurückzuschicken.
BT beantwortet Mails überhaupt nicht.


#q


----------



## Cerfat (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte wenn ich was wissen will da gleich angerufen und gar nicht erst ne Mail geschrieben. Ein Telefongespräch ist ja wohl immer tausend mal besser als eine ganze Seite geschriebener Worte.
> Dafür ein Geschäft für Mißt zu bezeichnen ist schon sehr weit her geholt.




Nee du, wer will hier was verkaufen ? Die Firma hat eine Mail zurück geschrieben damit der Kunde anrufen soll, so so ?

Die Firma hält es also nicht für nötig vielleicht einen Euro zu investieren für ein Telefongespräch um einen Kunden(Verkauf) zu gewinnen!

Dann sag ich auch direkt klipp und klar und ich würd n freundliche Mail zurück schicken, das sie ihren Krempel für immer und ewig behalten dürfen.
Mich als Kunden würden sie jedenfalls dann auch nicht gewinnen.

Und wie es richtig gemacht wird darf man ruhig "Schirmer" erwähnen, denn dort wird Service noch groß geschrieben.
Die schreiben nicht solche doofen Mails zurück sondern rufen direkt an falls erforderlich damit der Kunde seine Ware dennoch schnellstens bekommt.


----------



## Der-Hechter (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*

;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## yakfish (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*

Kunden E-Mails nicht beantworten. Das ist ne Einstellung.:v
Mal ehrlich, die Überschrift ist übertrieben, aber wenn jemand schreibt: Kontakt über ... E-Mail, da erwarte ich doch, dass ich mit ner Anfrage per Mail nicht meine Zeit vertrödel. Da gibt es keine Entschuldigung.

yakfish


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*

@ yakfish,

 möglicherweise wissen die Händler genauso wenig wie ich
 was ein *FF* ist.

 Gruß
 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*

Also den Threadtitel finde ich ein gutes Stück übertrieben. #d 
Vorausgesetzt die haben sich eine andere Beratungschiene wie Telefon aufgebaut ist das doch wirklich nicht so schlimm. Eine wirklich *konkrete Frage *über email bezüglich technischer Daten, Preis oder Lieferbarkeit sollte wohl drin sein, aber *offene Fragen* lassen sich nun mal Tipp- bzw. Aufwandsschonend doch nicht lösen. 
Da ich bei Fachversand Stollenwerk noch nichts bestellt habe, kann ich mir über die sonstige (meines Erachtens viel wichtigere andere) Servicequalität kein Urteil erlauben, wunschgerecht zaubern können die sicher auch nicht. 

Daß man über Verzögerungen und Laufen ins Leere mißmutig wird, kann ich anderseits gut verstehen, trotzdem sollte man dabei immer noch die Verhältnisse wahren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*

Wie schon geschrieben, habe ich beste Erfahrung mit der Tel.Beratung bei Stollenwerk.#6 

Aber da ich an der Antwort von Stollenwerk nichts Verwerfliches finden kann, sondern eigentlich nurt ein höflicher Hinweis auf die Möglichkeit der Tel.Beratung, hängt dein Ärger wohl eher mit der Antwort auf deine konkrete Frage.#c 
Wie lautete deine Frage?;+


----------



## Timmy (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*



			
				robi_N schrieb:
			
		

> Fachversand Stollenwerk ist voll der Mist!:r Ich habe da an die eMail adresse ne Frage geschickt. Die Antwort:
> 
> Hallo Herr  Nieten,
> 
> ...




Verstehe Dich nicht, bzw. hast Du vielleicht nicht richtig darüber nach gedacht, was Du hier verzapft.
Wenn ich Tackle kaufe, nicht nur ne Pose, sonden hochpreisigere Artikel, habe ich gewöhnliche eine Frage nach der anderen. 
Wieivele mails sollen denn hin und hergeschrieben werden?
Man kommt bei solchen Fragen doch immer vom Hundertsten ins Tausendste..

Das kann man alles mit einem Anruf umgehen, und wenn es Dir wirklich zu teuer ist, dann schick ihnen eine mail mit Deiner Telefonnummer und der Bitte um Rückruf. Die werden sich wahrscheinlich ihren Teil denken, aber bestimmt zurückrufen................

Es gibt wirklich Händler die an den Pranger gehören. Aber wegen eines Pupses so ein Geschiss?????????????#d


----------



## Pilkman (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*

Sagt mal, schlägt einigen hier der lange Winter auf Gemüt und Laune? |kopfkrat 

Anders kann ich mir solche Äußerungen echt nicht erklären.... #d 

Ohne einen speziellen Shop ansprechen zu wollen, muss ich selbst aber auch feststellen, dass die Emailkontaktmöglichkeiten bei sehr vielen Onlineshops in Deutschland zwar vorhanden sind, man aber in den seltendsten Fällen eine schnelle und hilfreiche Antwort bekommt.

Meist rufe ich daher von selbst in den entsprechenden Shops an und kläre meine Anliegen direkt und schnell.

Die Reaktion auf die Email von Stollenwerk ist für mich aber unverständlich, hier wollte der Verkäufer doch helfen und beraten. Und nur weil Robi N sich zu schade ist, möglicherweise in seiner Email eine Kontaktnummer anzugeben oder selbst zurückzurufen gibt es hier so´n Trara? Kein Verständnis dafür, echt! #d


----------



## yakfish (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*



			
				j. Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> @ yakfish,
> 
> möglicherweise wissen die Händler genauso wenig wie ich
> was ein *FF* ist.
> ...



Wenn die das nicht wissen, ist es traurig. Kannst aber sicher sein, dass ich in meiner Anfrage keine Abkürzung benutzt habe und das Modell etc. genau angegeben habe. Davon abgesehen, kann man ja auch sonst mal nachfragen.
Zu deiner Information:

FF = Fishfinder = Echolot 

Meine Oma sagt immer: "Kannst alt werden, wie ne Kuh, lernst immer noch dazu."

In diesem Sinne
yakfish


----------



## Der-Hechter (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe Dich nicht, bzw. hast Du vielleicht nicht richtig darüber nach gedacht, was Du hier verzapft.
> Wenn ich Tackle kaufe, nicht nur ne Pose, sonden hochpreisigere Artikel, habe ich gewöhnliche eine Frage nach der anderen.
> Wieivele mails sollen denn hin und hergeschrieben werden?
> Man kommt bei solchen Fragen doch immer vom Hundertsten ins Tausendste..
> ...


 
|good: |good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*



> Mal ehrlich, die Überschrift ist übertrieben


Überschrift habe ich aus genanntem Grund geändert.

Und scheinbar scheint einigen der Winter doch zu lange zu dauern, wenn man liest über was sich hier "aufgeregt" wird.#c |uhoh: #c |uhoh: 

Davon ab sollte inzwischen jeder wissen, dass eine Veröffentlichung von Inhalten aus Mails/PN`s ohne Zustrimmung des Absenders rechtlich klar verboten ist!

Nur mal wieder so zur Erinnerung....


----------



## sebastian (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Hab schon mal bei Fachversand Stollenwerk bestellt und muss sagen alles fein.
Reibungslose und schnelle Abwicklung. Preise sind zwar oft höher als bei hiki aber bei der schönen Auswahl kann man sich drauf einlassen. War auf jeden Fall alles klasse also nur weils dich über Telefon beraten wollen gleich schlecht drüber reden is auch net fein. Vielleicht hast eifnach zu umfangreiche Fragen gehabt und der Verkäufer hat einfach keine Lust ghabt dir ne 5 A4 Seiten Antwort zu schreiben ?

Ich kann Fachversand Stollenwerk hier wirklich nur verteidigen !


----------



## Bernhard* (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Hi!

Bin auch schon Kunde beim Stollenwerk und hatte mit denen (auch M.Schmidt) bereits Kontakt per Email und längeren Kontakt per Telefon.

*Ich muss sagen, ich bin mehr als zufrieden!!!#6*


----------



## Heiko112 (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Moin

Habe mein Echolot von Stollenwerk.
Die Beratung war nicht nur super sonder auch noch Freundlich. Der Preis auch nicht schlecht. Also ich weiss zwar nicht warum du dich hier wegen son Blödsinn hier so anstellst. Ich will nicht wissen wie viele emails die beantworten von leuten die "NUR MAL WAS WISSEN WOLLEN" ohne wirkliche Kaufabsichten zu haben. Da ist die Hemmschwemme mal nen Euro für Vernünftiuge Beratung und vielleicht ernstgemeinte Kaufinterre mehr als gerechtfertigt.


Hätte auch keine Lust zig emails zu beantworten wo nichts bei rum kommt.

So sehe ich das sorry.


----------



## vertikal (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Bis jetzt hat Stollenwerk meine Bestellungen problemlos und schnell geliefert. Den Katalog bekomme ich jedes Jahr kostenlos zugeschickt.

Ich finde es maßlos übertrieben, einen Händler aufgrund der e-mail dermaßen niederzumachen. Möcht dich mal sehen, wenn du einen Fehler machst (den ich bislang noch vergeblich suche!) und du wirst anschließend in der Öffentlichkeit an den Pranger gestellt!

Das ist unterste Schublade, ganz egal, ob man nun oft oder nie bei Stollenwerk kauft. Hier wird das Internet in primitivster Form missbraucht, um einer Firma zu schaden. 

Finde ich völlig daneben!:r


----------



## Ronen (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

|bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla:  worüber reden wir denn hier |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla:

Ne nacht über Dinge schlafen, die einem nicht recht sind. Das wirkt manchmal wunder!

Also... Gute Nacht Robi


----------



## Darry (6. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

@vertikal
|good: |good: 

Das ist echt ne Meinungsmache, die Geschäftsschädigend ist und dann noch wegen sowas lächerlichem|kopfkrat , wenn es wenigestens um eine Rückerstattung gehen würde oder ausbleibende Lieferung!

Ich muss sagen, ich bin mit dem Stollenwerk bis jetzt TOP zufrieden und kann den auch bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen. Man bedenke nur was der alles für uns Raubfischangler anbietet, das haben viele andere Shops in D-Land nicht und uns würde das ganze geile Zeugs entgehen:l  - dat wäre nicht nice!

Habe auch heute wieder so ein Erlebniss mit einem Online-Shop (Boardpartner) gehabt und war sehr überrascht über die schnelle Raktion des Betreibers#6 
Bei wiederum einem anderen Boardpartner warte ich seit 4 Wochen auf ne Antwort und deswegen werde ich dort auch keinen einzigen Haken bestellen#t  aber so ein öffentliches Trara aus einer Lappalie is mir da echt zu #c ....

Man muss immer bedenken, dass wir die Online-Shops brauchen (die Händler vor Ort mindestens genauso, das ist nicht das Thema) und wenn wir hier nur alle zur Sau machen, schaden wir uns selbst!


----------



## Carp Dav (7. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Servus
Ich habe beim Stollenwerk mein Echolot gekauft, habe selber bei denen angerufen und mich beraten lassen (super Beratung, die haben was drauf).
Preislich war das Echo auch nicht schlecht.
Bin also bis jetzt mit Stollenwerk sehr zufrieden.

Ach so, mein Katalog 2006 ist gestern erst gekommen, habe mich aber deswegen nicht aufgeregt, da es noch Winter ist. Hätte ich aber was bestellen wollen, dann würde ich den Onlineshop nützen !!!!!
Also, bevor sich jemand aufregt das der Katalog nicht da ist, sollte man zuerst die Birne einschalten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schelli (7. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Also bei den Preisdruck welcher gerade am Tackelmarkt herscht, kann man doch froh sein wenn man eine freundliche Antwort bekommt mal zurückzurufen und seine Frage genau abzuklären.
Sollen die jetzt noch einen Roman schreiben Band 1-10 die 100000 Fragen des vermeindlichen Kunden`s kurz beantwortet.

Bitte BEDENKE: Welche Firma hat die Zeit ausführliche antwort eMails zu schreiben und dann tauchen wieder neue Fragen auf #d 
Beim besten Willen dann braucht jeder Tackelhändler mit Onlineshop einen Angestellten welcher sich nur noch um Kundenemails kümmert.
Frage - Antwort - Neue Frage - wieder Antwort - wieder Frage - wieder Antwort aber kaufen tun wir dann wo anders weils da billiger ist :c 

UND WIE SOLLEN DIE HÄNDLER DANN GÜNSTIGE PREISE MACHEN ???#d #d #d 
PS: Ich bin auch kein Millionär und dankbar über faire Preise und Beratung

Ausserdem schaut es wohl wirklich so aus als ob der Winter viel viel viel zu lange dauern würde ! 

Probiers mal mit Eishockey oder so


----------



## bazawe (7. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Ich bin seit 5 Jahren Kunde bei SW, Beratung und Versand immer erstklassig.


----------



## Phoenix-mk (7. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Hallo!

Meinen senf gebe ich jetzt auch mal hinzu!

Jeder hat seinen eindruck von "seinem" Onlineshop. Ansonsten würde es ja nur einen geben mit dem alle zufrieden sind!:m 

Aber jemanden so böswillig unter öffentlichen Druck zu setzen ist echt schon ein Hammer!#d #d #d 

Ruf doch einfach mal kurz an wenn du eine frage hast die dich interessiert! Das wirst du wohl verkraften können wenn du auch ernsthaft vorhast etwas dort zu kaufen!:m 

Meine Meinung:
Fachversand Stollenwerk hat ne top kundenberatung(Informativ wie freundlich), Schnelle Lieferzeiten, Top Ware#6 

Fazit:
Mit sicherheit werde ich desöfteren dort bestellen!

Meine meinung muss ja nicht gleich auch eure sein. 

In diesem sinne
Phoenix


----------



## DinkDiver (7. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Kann mich den vielen Postings nur anschließen der Titel war schon mal eine riesige Unverschämtheit vor allem aus dem Grund der genannt wurde. Ich finde auch das man bei Stollenwerk gut beraten wird, mag sein das es bessere Shops mit noch besserem Service gibt aber meiner Meinung nach kann man bei Stollenwerk sich echt nicht beschweren.

Was den Katalog angeht steht doch auch im Internet das es zu Engpässen kommen kann, ich hab ihn auch erst nach n paar Wochen bekommen aber es gibt ja auch noch den Onlineshop der ja wohl echt gut gemacht ist. Also mal Ball flach halten.

Außerdem solltest dich halt lieber bei Stollenwerk selber beschweren und nicht einfach in einem Forum wo täglich n tausend Leute reinschaun so was zu posten.


----------



## Dakota (7. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Beim Fachhändler um die Ecke gibt es immer gute Beratung und man kann die Sachen in die Hand nehmen und testen. Dazu kostenlos gute Tipps und (meistens) nen Kaffee. Wer meint, er müßte unbedingt ein paar Euro sparen, muß eben mit der tollen Beratung aus dem Internet vorlieb nehmen. Irgendwann gibt es dann gar keine kleinen Händler mehr, und das nur weil die Leute das "Geiz ist geil" denken haben! Ich habe auch kein Geld zu verschenken, aber man sollte da ein gesundes Mittelmaß finden!


----------



## BT-Holger (7. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

@ vaaberg,

mea maxima culpa! Ich habs echt vergessen Dir die Harpune zurückzuschicken. Hatten in letzter Zeit echt viel um die Ohren, durch Ladenumbau, Messe etc.

Ich tüte sie heute sofort ein und lege Dir noch ein kleines Entschuldigungsgeschenk rein.

Viele Grüße


Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*



> Beim Fachhändler um die Ecke gibt es immer gute Beratung und man kann die Sachen in die Hand nehmen und testen. Dazu kostenlos gute Tipps und (meistens) nen Kaffee. Wer meint, er müßte unbedingt ein paar Euro sparen, muß eben mit der tollen Beratung aus dem Internet vorlieb nehmen. Irgendwann gibt es dann gar keine kleinen Händler mehr, und das nur weil die Leute das "Geiz ist geil" denken haben!



Wissen ist Macht:
Sowohl Stollenwerk wie auch BigTackle haben beide Ladengeschäfte (natürlich nicht für jeden um die Ecke).

Naja:
Nicht wissen macht für viele auch nix.............


----------



## JapanRot (7. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

so Mädels....jetzt muss ich auch mal eben meinen Senf dazu tun.
5 mal bei Stollenwerk bestellt. Jedesmal TOP LIEFERZEIT und bei Reklamationen sehr unbürokratische Lösungen. Ich war bisher immer zufrieden.
Man muß ja auch mal Lob aussprechen können.


----------



## Huchenfreak (7. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

@robi N: Da kann mann echt nur noch den Kopf schütteln, also du hast echt Probleme...
Ich kann nur sagen dass Fachversnad Stollenwerk top ist! Super freundlich und super Beratung!


----------



## rainer1962 (7. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Leute
seid doch mal ehrlich zu euch selber.............
ich habe schon bei diversen Onlineshops bestellt und hatte im Prinzip noch NIE Probleme, natrürlich hat jeder "seinen" Shop und sicher gibts mal den ein od. anderen Engpass auch wurde mal ein Mail vergessen zu beantworten oder vergessen zurückzurufen. Eines ist aber gewiss:
Die Leute leben vom Verkauf und werden immer bemüht sein Ihre Kunden zufriedenzustellen. Es gibt allerdings auch Kunden die sieht man lieber von hinten als von vorne, will heissen der Ton macht die Musik. Es gibt halt immer notorische Nörgler. Fernerhin wird auch oft vergessen dass die Onlineshops noch Verkaufsläden haben in denen der Kunde vor Ort bedient werden will. Die Onlineanfragen werden entweder in der Mittagspause, nach Feierabend oder wenn im eigentl. Laden nicht soviel los ist bearbeitet, dass da dementsprechend in der Tageshektik mal was verrutschen kann dürfte auch klar sein!!!!!
Man soll halt auch mal als Kunde die 5 gerade sein lassen und nicht alles gleich wie ein Marktschreier verteufeln, denn wer von uns ist OHNE Fehler?????? Eine vergessene Mail oder vergessener Tel Anruf ich frage euch wo ist das Problem????? Solange keiner bewusst über den Tisch gezogen wird oder sonst irgendwie besch....wird ist doch alles harmlos und nur menschlich.
Merke: wer arbeitet macht Fehler, wer keine Fehler macht arbeitet nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## singer (7. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Ich hatte bei meiner ersten Bestellung auch Probleme. Die habe es einfach nicht geschafft mir eine Bestätigung zu zuschicken(mit Lieferbarkeit usw). Selbst nach zweimal telefonieren nicht. Da habe ich wo anders Bestellt. 
Sollte doch als Strafe reichen. 
Dennoch bin ich zufrieden mit dem was die anbieten und den Infos die die uns geben. Natürlich haben die ein anderes mal eine zweite Chance bekommen und es war toll.#6


----------



## robi_N (7. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Nee du, wer will hier was verkaufen ? Die Firma hat eine Mail zurück geschrieben damit der Kunde anrufen soll, so so ?
> 
> Die Firma hält es also nicht für nötig vielleicht einen Euro zu investieren für ein Telefongespräch um einen Kunden(Verkauf) zu gewinnen!
> 
> ...



ganz genau deswegen habe ich mich auch so aufgeregt. schliesslich habe ich meine komplette adresse und email, handy und festnetznummer immer unter der email stehen. 

ich habe schon mehrmals sachen mit verschiedenen geschäften über email geregelt und wenn was war was nicht so einfach war wurde ich angerufen. angel-ussat hat mich angerufen weil ein gummifisch in einer bestimmten farbe nicht da war und wollte wissen ob und welche erstazfarbe ich will. 
bei dem laden hier habe ich ne frage wegen nem echolot gestellt bei dem ich mir sicher war das ich es kaufen will.
und dann kommt so ne antwort. das ist ja wohl ein scherz! naja habe das ding jetzt woanders bestellt. 

war zwar ein bissle teurer aber dafür haben die mir ne fernünfitge antwort gegeben.

meine frage war:

ob man ein stationäres echolot mit etwas handwerklicher geschick selber in einen koffer einbauen kann so das man ein portables hat.

also da frage ich mich was es da großartig am telefon zu besprechen gibt!

gruß robert

p.s. ob ihr das jetzt toll findet oder nicht ich werde bei dem laden nix mehr kaufen und auch niemandem dazu raten. und für mich ist der laden immernoch mist!


----------



## tidecutter (7. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

@robi_N

was es da zu besprechen gibt??? |kopfkrat 
gerade bei solch einer frage spreche ich doch direkt mit jemandem!|rolleyes 
was hätte dir ein nettes geschriebenes "ja" gebracht. die theoretischen möglichkeiten dieses "ja" kriegt der in zwei stunden nicht aufgepinselt!


----------



## dtnorway (7. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*



			
				tidecutter schrieb:
			
		

> @robi_N
> 
> was es da zu besprechen gibt??? |kopfkrat
> gerade bei solch einer frage spreche ich doch direkt mit jemandem!|rolleyes
> was hätte dir ein nettes geschriebenes "ja" gebracht. die theoretischen möglichkeiten dieses "ja" kriegt der in zwei stunden nicht aufgepinselt!


 
|good: 

Ich für meinen Teil bin in solche Sachen ein wenig hartneckiger. Jedenfalls spiele ich nicht gleich die beleidigte Leberwurst wenn mal nicht das zurückkommt was ich vieleicht erwartet habe. Da muss man halt mal nachhaken. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das wenn ein Herr "robi_N" bei Stollenwerk ne Mail hinterlässt, die gleich alles fallen lassen um sich um die eine Person zu kümmern. Was ich mir aber vorstellen kann, ist, das sie sehr warscheinlich mehr als eine Anfrage diesbezüglich am Tag haben. 

Auch wenn Du der Kunde bist, kannst Du nicht erwarten das Sie sich nur um Dich kümmern. Mit 100%iger Sicherheit hättest Du am Telefon (wenn Du angerufen hättest) eine mehr als ausreichende Antwort bekommen. Ist ja hier auch schon mehrfach erwähnt worden.

In diesem Sinne

Gruß dtnorway|wavey:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*



			
				robi_N schrieb:
			
		

> meine frage war:
> 
> ob man ein stationäres echolot mit etwas handwerklicher geschick selber in einen koffer einbauen kann so das man ein portables hat.
> 
> ...



*gg* und deswegen machst du hier son Hermann?  Wenn du ein weinig im Anglerboard gestöbert hättest dann wäre deine Frage überflüssig gewesen. Hier gibt es so viele Beiträge wie man sich ein Echolot in ein Portables umrüstest da hättest du wählen können wie du es machen willst.
Aber egal, ich wünsche dir trotzdem viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Gerät. :m


----------



## Pernod (7. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

@Dakota vbmenu_register("postmenu_1070018", true);  

Wenn es denn vernünftige Fachhändler um die Ecke gibt.Bei mir gibts 2 Angelläden in der Stadt und kann beim besten Willen nichts finden,was ich aus diesen Läden haben möchte.Überteuerter Billigramsch.Mag sein,dass manch einer nicht so anspruchsvoll ist und bei denen kauft.Ich jedenfalls nicht.Andere haben keine andere Möglichkeit,als bei denen zu kaufen.(kein Inet. oder kein Fahrzeug)Ich zum Glück schon.Dafür gibts ´ne erstklassige Torte an´s Ohr gelabert.Der eine kann nur was übers Kutterangeln erzählen,was mir aber mitten in Brandenburg auch nicht allzu viel nutzt.Der andere erzählt (nachdem er erstmal sämtliche guten Firmen,wie Shimano/Daiwa ect. schlecht geredet hat) stundenlang über seine Erfolge als Stipper in der DDR-Nationalmannschaft,was mir als Raubfischfreak auch nicht soo viel nutzt.Jeder von denen wird auf "seinem" Gebiet schon was drauf haben.Das möchte ich auch garnicht in Abrede stellen.Aber mir bringt es nichts.Darum bestelle ich fast nur im Internet.

Ich habe auch schon einige Versände angetestet und kann mich über keinen beklagen.Auch nicht über Stollenwerk.Die Preise sind zwar etwas höher,aber dafür gibts auch Sachen,die man woanders nicht findet.
Ganz davon abgesehen,dass der kleine Laden des Vertrauens eh nicht so ein grosses Sortiment im Angebot haben kann,weil es zB. von der Verkaufsfläche her garnicht möglich ist.

Es muss halt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden,wo er kauft.
*(Den Laden,wo man alles bekommt,gibts eh nicht.)*


----------



## Hummer (7. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Stollenwerk hat ne gute Auswahl an Kunstködern, sogar aus so exotischen Ländern wie der Schweiz 

Superschnelle Lieferung und netter Kontakt am Telefon - ABER offenbar auch ein wenig altmodisch: Bezahlung nur per Nachnahme oder Vorkasse, bei einem Onlineversand erwarte ich mit Kreditkarte oder paypal bezahlen zu können. Ein Blinker konnte nicht geliefert werden und statt mir den Betrag auf mein Konto zu überweisen oder nachzuliefern bekomme ich einen Scheck!!! |uhoh: 
Was soll ich damit, kann ich den in´s CD-Laufwerk einführen und der Betrag wird auf mein Konto gebucht? 

Und wenn der Kunde eben ne Antwort per email will, dann sollte er sie auch bekommen. 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Pernod (7. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Die Mail hat er doch bekommen.Er war halt nur nicht mit dem "mageren" Inhalt einverstanden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Habe heute (an meinem Wunschtermin) meine neue Rute und Rolle von Stollenwerk zugestellt bekommen! #6 

Vielen Dank für die wiederholte ausführliche und kompetente Beratung am Telefon #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

...das ist leider der Ampuls der heutigen Zeit #h


----------



## hd-treiber (8. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*



			
				robi_N schrieb:
			
		

> ganz genau deswegen habe ich mich auch so aufgeregt. schliesslich habe ich meine komplette adresse und email, handy und festnetznummer immer unter der email stehen.
> 
> ich habe schon mehrmals sachen mit verschiedenen geschäften über email geregelt und wenn was war was nicht so einfach war wurde ich angerufen. angel-ussat hat mich angerufen weil ein gummifisch in einer bestimmten farbe nicht da war und wollte wissen ob und welche erstazfarbe ich will.
> bei dem laden hier habe ich ne frage wegen nem echolot gestellt bei dem ich mir sicher war das ich es kaufen will.
> ...


 
Hab mir grad mal den Thread "angetan". Worüber reden wir hier eigentlich? Findest Du es nicht, dass es ein wenig Peanuts ist? Zu Deiner oben zitierten Frage hätte ich als Verkäufer auch nicht anders geantwortet. 

Oder hätte der Verkäufer antworten sollen, JA KANN MAN IN EINEN KOFFER EINBAUEN. Was wäre als nächstes gekommen, wenn es mit dem Einbau nicht so geklappt hätte, wie Du es Dir vorgestellt hättest? Hättest Du dann den Verkäufer der Lüge bezichtigt, weil evtl. Dein handwerkliches Geschick oder die Größe des Koffers nicht reichte?

Ich glaube man kann mit einem kurzen Anruf mehr Informationen austauschen als mit einer Handvoll mails und braucht nur einen Bruchteil der Zeit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*



> Ich glaube man kann mit einem kurzen Anruf mehr Informationen austauschen als mit einer Handvoll mails und braucht nur einen Bruchteil der Zeit!


 :m  :m  :m  :m 
Ich hab auch so den Eindruck als ob sich manche halt aufregen wollen!


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Moin Moin ,
heute ist der Katalog eingetroffen #q . Mein Frauchen hat ihn sich gleich untern Nagel gerissen und ein Tänzchen aufgeführt . Da waren die Köder dirn , mit denen sie bei Trophy Bass 4 fischt und den sie ( vor 4 Jahren mal in HH welche gefunden )klasse Hechte mit gefangen hat . Das wars mit meiner Anhängerkupplung fürs Auto :c |supergri |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Das wars mit meiner Anhängerkupplung fürs Auto :c |supergri |supergri .


Die brauchst auch nich. Nimmst Schweißdraht und rödelst das da so ran.


----------



## esox_105 (8. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Die brauchst auch nich. Nimmst Schweißdraht und rödelst das da so ran.


 

Wohl zuviel Werner geguckt :m , #6


----------



## KHof (8. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Hallo!
Also das ist für Stollenwerk doch top gelaufen! Einer unzufrieden wegen Kleinkram, zig Andere äußern sich sehr positiv. Die Schlechtmache wurde zur Werbung.
Ich bin übrigens auch öfters mal in der Kundenberatung tätig und beantworte Kundenfragen nie, aber auch wirklich nie per Mail. Bislang war es immer so, daß nach dem ersten Teil des Gesprächs ein "..aber wenn ich" kam, die weitere Auskunft so problemlos gegeben werden konnte. Eine Mailantwort hätte dem Frager eigendlich nie wirklich geholfen. Wer dann wen anruft ist mir eigendlich egal. Heutzutage sind die Telephonkosten von Festnetz auf Festnetz so niedrig, daß ich mir darüber nie Gedanken gemacht hab.

Klaus


----------



## ps0674 (8. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Damit's nicht allzu positiv wird kann ich mir einen kleinen Hinweis auf das in diesem Thread auch bereits genannte "TOP-ANGEBOT" Abu C3 nicht verkneifen. Habe das Ding für 59,99 Euro bestellt und auch eine Versandbestätigung mit Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten. 

Nach Zahlungseingang bei Stollenwerk erhielt ich dann am 03.03. einen Anruf von Stollenwerk, welcher folgenden Inhalt hatte: Produkt bereits vergriffen, keine Lieferung möglich (trotz Bestätigung). Aber die neue C3 wäre bereits eingetroffen. Da hat man mir dann (weil es auch lt. Stollenwerk "echt schlecht gelaufen ist") auch einen Top-Preisnachlass von 10 Euro auf den normalen Listenpreis eingeräumt ;+  Da ich mich aber natürlich schon auf das Ding (für 59,99) gefreut habe und es ja jetzt nur noch eine kleine Zuzahlung (plus 50% des ursprünglichen Preises) war - bestellt! Geködert hatte man mich ja bereits. 

Ganz interessant bei der Geschichte: Am 05.03. war die C3 immer noch als verfügbarer Restposten auf der HP von Stollenwerk gelistet....

Eine ähnliche Kunden-Köder-Aktion mit "Nachfolge-Kauf-Verpflichtung" habe ich auch bei Bezug eines Echolots über ein Abo vom Blinker in Kooperation mit Stollenwerk erlebt. 

Fazit: Jetzt wollen wir mal einen Fehler zugestehen, aber eine gewisse Häufung scheint mir bei zweimaligem Kontakt mit Stollenwerk und zweimaliger mindestens negativ angehauchter Erfahrung nicht mehr zufällig. Ich werde auf alle Fälle zukünftig in Verbindung mit Stollenwerk vorsichtiger agieren.


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Moin Moin ,
so die Teile die Frauchen bestellt hat ( Köder kauft sie ich fange :q  )sind angekommen . Freitag Mittag bestellt , gestern angekommen , das ist recht schnell und ich bin postiv überrascht :q :q :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Fischbox (16. März 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Die brauchst auch nich. Nimmst Schweißdraht und rödelst das da so ran.



Ich glaube bei Röhrich heisst das nicht "rödeln" sondern "tüdeln" 

Grüße von der "Erbsenzählerfront"


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*



> Da gibts den Behr Tischräucherofen aktuelll zum Preis von 59,95 Euro.
> Den gleichen hab ich bei Schirmer vor einigen Wochen für 29,95 gekauft, gleiche Ausführung , gleicher Lieferumfang.
> 
> Aber ich denke auch genau wie ihr, eine Beratung sollte uns den doppelten Preis schon wert sein.
> ...



Nun, von einem einzelnen Angebot auf alles schliessen... Noch dazu beim Vergleich Standartpreis beim einen, Sonderangebot beim anderen...

Hab dieses Jahr ne Stucki Felche Spezial gekauft. Na was sagt der Schirmerkatalog dazu, und die Google Preissuche? Richtig: nichts...
Genausowenig wie zu den Shimano citica für 69€ neulich oder den Abu C3 für ebensowenig.
Mein Eagle Fish mark 320 ist auch von F-S. 180€+Versand Kannst ja auch da mal rumsuchen...

Deine Kritik halte ich daher für ziemlich Unqualifiziert.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk voll der Mist*



micha438 schrieb:


> Schaut mal rein bei Stollenwerk. Da gibts den Behr Tischräucherofen aktuelll zum Preis von 59,95 Euro.
> Den gleichen hab ich bei Schirmer vor einigen Wochen für 29,95 gekauft, gleiche Ausführung , gleicher Lieferumfang.


 
Erstaunlich, wie man aufgrund eines günstigeren Angebots eines Händers die Sinnhaftigkeit einer tel. Beratung, das Angeot von Service und auch die Fach-Kompetenz eines anderen Händlers anzweifeln kann? |kopfkrat  

Aber abgesehen davon zu Vergleichspreisen:
Ich habe bei Stollenwerk dieses Jahr eine neue Rute (Berkley Signa Pike Cast) gekauft, die woanders eben mehr gekostet hat.
Meine Abu 6500 C3 für 59 € im Angebot ... dann such mal schön und sage wo es die sonst gibt.

Achja, da ist noch mein X135 Portabel ... nach einer Beratung dort habe ich ein "Displaymodell", (war einmal ausgepackt)für 390 € bekommen! Na dann google mal.

Tel. Beratung hat mir dort bisher nur Kompertenz gezeigt #6


----------



## maesox (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Den Fachversand Stollenwerk find ich prinzipiell gut!!! Hab da als  "Vollgas-Zocker" und "Schlepper" schon mächtig Asche liegen lassen!!!!!... egal ob über Bestellung oder Direktkauf!

Bekam aber auf einmal keine Artikel-Bibel (Katalog) mehr zugeschickt!!!!!|kopfkrat |kopfkrat  

Fand ich auch nicht unbedingt prima und hab mich deshalb auch gefragt obs die sich wiklich  leisten können!!!???

Seis drum denk ich jetzt...ich war bisher immer zufrieden und reden kann mann ja mit fast allen Leuten,also werd ich im neuen Jahr mal freundlich nachfragen...außerdem gibts glaub ich im heutigen Internet-Zeitalter größere Probleme|rolleyes !!!

Das sind auch nur Menschen und ,mir erlaube,"Angelverrückte" die Ihren job so gut es geht versuchen zu machen!!!

Fehler können immer mal passieren (bez. auf deinen Artikel)...das wissen WIR ANGLER doch ganz genau    

Petri Matze


----------



## Ronen (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Ich habe letzte Woche in einer brisanten Angelegenheit mit Fachversand Stollenwerk zutun gehabt. 

Wurde erstklassig beraten und informiert. Auch in Sachen Kulanz kann ich nix negatives sagen!


----------



## Uli69 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

An die ewigen Nörgler,

hab mich gestern gegen 11 Uhr telefonisch beraten lassen und bestellt, das Packet ist heut 16 Uhr angekommen.
Das ist klasse, Stollenwerker!

VG
Uli aus DD


----------



## tollhaus (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Nee Danke,Bestellungen unter EUR 180.— Standardpakete EUR 4,95Sperrgutzuschlag ab 1,2 m Paketlänge - EUR 4,95Halte ich wohl für n Witz oder wie oder was ?9,90 Euro Vsk.  für n Rute.Aber hallo, ist ja die reinste Versandabzocke.Da bleib ich bei Schirmer, ehrliche Preise und ehrliche Versandkosten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*



tollhaus schrieb:


> Nee Danke,Bestellungen unter EUR 180.— Standardpakete EUR 4,95Sperrgutzuschlag ab 1,2 m Paketlänge - EUR 4,95Halte ich wohl für n Witz oder wie oder was ?9,90 Euro Vsk. für n Rute.Aber hallo, ist ja die reinste Versandabzocke.Da bleib ich bei Schirmer, ehrliche Preise und ehrliche Versandkosten.


 

Na so was :q erster Beitrag und schon Gelegenheit dies zu posten :q |rolleyes


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Na so was :q erster Beitrag und schon Gelegenheit dies zu posten :q |rolleyes


Vielleicht steckt ja der gute alte Cerfat dahinter!?


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Vielleicht steckt ja der gute alte Cerfat dahinter!?


 
Übel soll dem werden, der böses denkt


----------



## plattform7 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Vielleicht steckt ja der gute alte Cerfat dahinter!?


 
|muahah: Dadran habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch gedacht |supergri


----------



## andreasm (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Ich kenne beide angesprochenen Läden (Schirmer in Schweinfurt und Stollenwerk in Plochingen Nähe Stuttgart) sind beides super Läden#6 . In beiden Läden kann wird man super beraten und bedient. #6 

Nach meiner Meinung hat jeder dieser Läden auch seine Schwerpunkte. So ist die Beratung bei Echolots bei Stollenwerk sicherlich die bessere. Ich habe aber auch schon Rollen bei Schirmer gekauft, nachdem ich super beraten wurde.
(ich könnte noch weitere gute Shops nennen: Gerlinger Nähe Würzburg oder Fishermans Nähe Nürnberg aber ich will ja keine Schleichwerbung machen:q )


----------



## dtnorway (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Cerfat? Das wäre ja ein Ding! Dann hätte er ja nen Doppelaccount! Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist das ein Verstoß gegen Boardregeln! Wohlgemerkt wenn ers ist!
Verdächtig, sehr verdächtig dieser Wortlaut!

Gruß Dirk|wavey:


----------



## DinkDiver (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*



tollhaus schrieb:


> Nee Danke,Bestellungen unter EUR 180.— Standardpakete EUR 4,95Sperrgutzuschlag ab 1,2 m Paketlänge - EUR 4,95Halte ich wohl für n Witz oder wie oder was ?9,90 Euro Vsk. für n Rute.Aber hallo, ist ja die reinste Versandabzocke.Da bleib ich bei Schirmer, ehrliche Preise und ehrliche Versandkosten.


 
Also es gibt scho Leute. Wenn man das so sieht dann sind ungefär 90% der Versandhäuser voll die Versandabzocker. Sicher gehts besser. Bestell z.B. manchmal lieber bei angleroase weil die scho am 100 Euro versandkostenfrei liefern. Aber so aufregen muss man sich doch auch ned #c |kopfkrat 

War der Cerfat ned der Kerl der sich über so e-bay Auktionen aufgeregt hat als würd die Welt untergehn?


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Hi!
Hab vorn paar Tagen bei Stollenwerk was bestellt und sofort online überwiesen. Nach 4 Tagen hat mich eine freundliche Dame angerufen und gesagt, dass der Artikel nicht da ist. Kurzes Gespräch ob ich was gleichwertiges haben will, wollte ich nicht. Nach 3 Tagen ein Scheck in der Post. Kann nur sagen besser kann mans nicht machen.

Hab zwar nichts gekriegt aber den Service find ich absolut OK.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

*Pikepauly*, so sollte es ja wohl auch sein.  #h


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

@Zanderfänger
Bist du jetzt Hellseher???
Wenn die hätten liefern können was ich gewollt hätte, hätte ich jetzt keine Harrison bestellt. 
Ich denke mal das war das Beste was ich mit dem Geld anstellen konnte.

Wollte nurmal sagen, dass es über den Shop wohl nix zu meckern gibt. 
Wird ja doch immer sehr schnell geschimpft hier!

Gruss

Pikepauly

#h


----------



## Beastmaster (5. April 2007)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Moin,

hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Handhabe von Reklamationen bei Stollenwerk gemacht?
Ich habe vor 3 Monaten eine Mitchell 300X reklamiert, deren Aluspure Macken an der Abwurfkante hatte, ansonsten war die Rolle o.k.
Habe seither 2x reklamiert, es kam die Antwort Reklamationen hätten i.d.R. eine Laufzeit von 8-10 Wochen.
Bei mir sind mittlerweile 12 Wochen vergangen |uhoh:.

Musste bisher erst einmal was bei Schirmer reklamieren, da wurde mir umgehend Ersatz besorgt.

Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. April 2007)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Vielleicht geht es ja nach Warenwert.
Wenn dem so wäre, würde die Reklamation einer Blechpeitsche mit Schaumgummigriff wahrscheinlich nur wenige Stunden dauern.


----------



## marlin2304 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Hallo,
ich finde den Fachversand Stollenwerk informativ und kompetent. Habe immer eine gute Beratung bekommen.

Gruß Marlin


----------



## ostfriesengerd (30. April 2007)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Auch ich habe nur beste Erfahrungen mit der Ware und auch mit Reklamationen gehabt.


----------



## seyack (30. April 2007)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Hallo,
Ich habe durchweg gute Erfahrungen mit Stollenberg gemacht.Echt super.
Und als jemand der selbst im Verkauf arbeitet ist es mir sehr verständlich das man per mail keine vernünftige Beratung abliefern kann und das nicht nur aus Zeitgründen.
Bei Askari habe ich dieses Jahr 2mal eine Mail
wegen deren Katalog geschickt.Ich warte heute noch auf dem Katalog.Letztes Jahr war das genau so.Das nenn ich Kundenfeindlich!
Gruss Seyack


----------



## KHof (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Morgen!

Also ich kann Stollenwerk eigendlich auch nur loben. Ich war ein paar Mal im Laden, das Sortiment ist sehr gut zusammengestellt, die Preise sind nicht die niedrigsten. Dies ist aber OK.
Bei Bestellungen ist mir bei denen mal passiert, daß ich eine zugegebenermaßen merkwürdige Zusammenstellung hatte. (Sowas wie Geflecht 10 Kg, Stahl 4 Kg, Wobbler 50 Gr.) Dann rief jemand an. Er wäre gerade am Zusammenpacken und hätte sich etwas gewundert. Ob er anpassen sollte? 
Dies fand ich schon beeindruckend, soviel Sorgfalt hat man selten.

Klaus


----------



## tidecutter (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

diese threads finde ich immer lustig. 
vegetieren ne weile vor sich hin und dann schreibt einer nach ner weile wieder was dazu.
nicht böse gemeint!:m


----------



## Nick_A (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*



tidecutter schrieb:


> diese threads finde ich immer lustig.
> vegetieren ne weile vor sich hin und dann schreibt einer nach ner weile wieder was dazu.
> nicht böse gemeint!:m



Da haste recht ! 

Aber immer noch besser als dem 25ten, neuen Thread aufzumachen ! :m

Die Info von Klaus (KHof) ist aber auch wirklich interessant/was Neues ! #6


----------



## tidecutter (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

jepp, du sagst es!:m#6


----------



## Kark (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Also Stollenwerk ist  top!!


----------



## baggersee (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Wie lange dauert denn eine Reparatur oder ein Garantiefall bei Stollenwerk durchschnittlich?

Es ist für mich schon interessant zu wissen ob ich z.B. eine defekte Rolle oder Rute die bei Stollenwerk im Service ist über eine ganze Angelsaison abschreiben kann.

Für einen guten und zuverlässigen Service bezahle ich gerne ein paar Euro mehr.


----------



## gimli (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*

Man kann sicherlich von keinem Angeldealer erwarten, dass er alle Teile vorrätig hat. Denn für solche Fälle hat man eine Reserverute. 

Ist keine vorhanden, eine Alternative hat man, auch als unbedarftester Jungangler. Ist nicht so toll, aber zum Fische fangen reicht es.

Eine Reserverolle sollte normaler Weise auch vorhanden sein.

Deshalb kommt es nur auf sich selbst an und in zweiter Linie darauf, in wie weit der Dealer, sein Muss erfüllt. |supergri


----------



## baggersee (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fachversand Stollenwerk*



gimli schrieb:


> Man kann sicherlich von keinem Angeldealer erwarten, dass er alle Teile vorrätig hat. Denn für solche Fälle hat man eine Reserverute.
> 
> Ist keine vorhanden, eine Alternative hat man, auch als unbedarftester Jungangler. Ist nicht so toll, aber zum Fische fangen reicht es.
> 
> ...


 

Es ist für mich immer wieder interessant zu lesen wie Kunden auf Ihr gutes Recht verzichten. Mir kommt es vor als ob der Kunde selbst möchte, dass er nicht mehr als "König" behandelt wird. Ja, er ist selbst dran schuld ist wenn er nicht für den Fall der Fälle (Servicefall) eine zweite Spülmaschine, einen zweiten Herd oder ein zweites Auto in der Ecke stehen hat nur damit im Servicefall....#d

Hallo, klopf klopf - aufwachen |wavey:

ich mache sofort auf dem Absatz kehrt, wenn ich live in einem Geschäft zufällig mitbekomme wie ein Kunde von einem Angestellten am Telefon oder vorm Tresen abserviert wird.

Ich lege jedenfalls noch gaaaanz großen Wert auf einen guuuuten Service. Desshalb wollte ich wissen wie Stollenberg im Servicefall normalerweise reagiert.


----------

